# Dissertation questionnaire surrounding fox management and hunting with hounds!



## jamesisaac (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi there!

I am currently a third year degree student studying animal science and farm livestock production and I need your help!

I am carrying out a questionnaire surrounding the controversy management of foxes and fox hunting with hounds. I have devised two questionnaires, one for people who would class themselves as general members of the public and one for people who would class themselves as practitioners, such as huntsmen, gamekeepers, farmers etc. I would be very grateful for your time in completing my questionnaire

The link for the general public questionnaire is:

http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=do69bop704y0d3794294

And the link for the practitioner questionnaire is:

http://kwiksurveys.com/s.asp?sid=byx5bszkmhihllb94272

ps sorry for posting this in several places I wasn't sure as to where to put it!


----------

